# MY SOLDIER IS HOME AND A HAPPY DAY



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Nathan got home Momday afternoon from Afghanistan. It was his son's second birthday. I had asked the little fellow that morning where was his daddy and he pointed to the computer screen. A TN tean had just won the US Little League Championship and they came in at the same time. Reporters were there to welcome them home, but not for the soldiers. But a professional videographer from their church was there and filmed the whole thing. And there was an honor guard there for the soldiers also. I would like for all of you to watch the video. The link is Vimeo.com/48333574. Of course you may have to add the Http and WWW depending on your computer. The fat woman in teal and weeping is his mother. It is not hard to tell who is the wife. It is a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

I needed a good cry. What a wonderful video and a beautiful family.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

WONDERFUL, Lucile! Made me cry happy tears for you all!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank God. So glad for you Lucille. :whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

They are happy tears or tears of joy. The little fellow was so excited and happy and we had to forcibly take him from his daddy's arms as they had to go to the armory and check in first and the baby couldn't go. They said that he got out of his bed in the middle of the night and was curled in his daddy's arms the next morning. (glad he waited until the middle of the night--they are still young you know.)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaahhh poor little guy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad your baby is home safely. Lovely family.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am crying as I watch the video. I am so happy for them because he is home safe. I really, really am happy. They are a beautiful family and those little ones are so precious. God bless them all.

But I am also crying for my friends. I haven't been on here too much recently, because two weeks ago friends of mine lost their 21 year old son who was a Marine. He was murdered in Afghanistan by a 15 yearold who was supposed to be working with the Afghan police force. If anyone wants to know more about this wonderful young man, his name is greg Buckley, Jr. You can google him.

There were two other marines killed with him and I would like you to say a prayer for all their families. It has been a nightmare for them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah, Lucille, I had happy tears for you and your beautiful son and his family. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Lucile, I'm so happy for you that your son made it back safely. It was so heartwarming to see his reunion with his wife and kids and mom!  I'm so glad this had a happy ending!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucile,
That was so wonderful to watch. What a lovely family you have! You must be so proud!
I am so happy for you all that he made it home safely.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> I am crying as I watch the video. I am so happy for them because he is home safe. I really, really am happy. They are a beautiful family and those little ones are so precious. God bless them all.
> 
> But I am also crying for my friends. I haven't been on here too much recently, because two weeks ago friends of mine lost their 21 year old son who was a Marine. He was murdered in Afghanistan by a 15 yearold who was supposed to be working with the Afghan police force. If anyone wants to know more about this wonderful young man, his name is greg Buckley, Jr. You can google him.
> 
> There were two other marines killed with him and I would like you to say a prayer for all their families. It has been a nightmare for them.


Michelle, I'm so sorry.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a wonderful thing to watch!! I have tears on my keyboard LOL
You have a very brave and handsome son there!! Welcome home!! Thanks for sharing that touching moment!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Wishes do come true and your Mothers' heart is relieved. So happy for you.

Michelle, I am so sorry for your friends losses, I know you are hurting for them and feeling that loss too. Hugs


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful! Will check it out!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is such a wonderful video, Lucile! Thank you for sharing! And I'm so happy this trying time is over for you and your family!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I was wondering a few days ago if he had returned. I thought I might have missed it the last few months when I was AWOL. I'm very happy that he's back in his entire family's arms. It's a very HAPPY day!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Nathan got home Momday afternoon from Afghanistan. It was his son's second birthday. I had asked the little fellow that morning where was his daddy and he pointed to the computer screen. A TN tean had just won the US Little League Championship and they came in at the same time. Reporters were there to welcome them home, but not for the soldiers. But a professional videographer from their church was there and filmed the whole thing. And there was an honor guard there for the soldiers also. I would like for all of you to watch the video. The link is Vimeo.com/48333574. Of course you may have to add the Http and WWW depending on your computer. The fat woman in teal and weeping is his mother. It is not hard to tell who is the wife. It is a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


OK so should not have watched this at work the tears were flowing. So happy he is home safe and happy for your family. LB BIG BIG HUG!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Michelle, I can't know what it would be like to lose a child. I have come very close with both of my daughters. I was not consolable while they were in intensive care for almost a month (two seperate incidents). People tried to tell me I had to think about my little boys, but a mother can only really think about the one that is in danger. I feel so sorry for your friends. There is nothing you can do but listen to them. Let them tell you all about him and how they grieve for him.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

great to hear your son is back, I know the feeling


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good words, Lucille.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you, Lucille. :hug: And a big "thank you" to Nathan.


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Vimeo.com/48333574*

Thanks for sharing this happy day !
Michael


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:whoo:I'm so happy for you and your family.:clap2::cheer2::yo::usa2:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

So happy to hear he is home safe and sound Lucile!

Pls thank him for his great service to his country!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you all for your heartfelt comments. I am a lot less stressed now. I need to take my Blue Star down from my signature and can't get it down. Need help. I pray to God that I never have to put one up again.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Lucile, I am sorry I missed this! What a tearjerker! So happy for you, and so happy it has brought your stress level down! What a beautiful family you have. How happy Nathan's wife looked. Thank you for sharing this glimpse into your wonderful day!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, about changing your signature - Go to the User CP; on the left side of the screen there should be a list of edits you can do; Edit signature; Delete current image - there will be a place to check under your current signature picture. I don't remember if you have to save the signature to get rid of that before you can upload a new one.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

irnfit said:


> I am crying as I watch the video. I am so happy for them because he is home safe. I really, really am happy. They are a beautiful family and those little ones are so precious. God bless them all.
> 
> But I am also crying for my friends. I haven't been on here too much recently, because two weeks ago friends of mine lost their 21 year old son who was a Marine. He was murdered in Afghanistan by a 15 yearold who was supposed to be working with the Afghan police force. If anyone wants to know more about this wonderful young man, his name is greg Buckley, Jr. You can google him.
> 
> There were two other marines killed with him and I would like you to say a prayer for all their families. It has been a nightmare for them.


Michele, I am so sorry about your friend's son.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Like Linda I am just seeing this and so happy for your family and you Lucile..i hope you never have to put that blue star up again also. ((())) Michele, I am sorry for your friend's son and the two other killed...
Thanks to our military for all they do and have done!


----------

